# love for fat lois lane?



## Doobie Keebler (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Don't know about anyone here, but DC Comics produced some of the material that made me realize how much I love, admire, respect and worship BBWs. Specifically, I can point to issue 5 of _Superman's Girlfriend, Lois Lane_:

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/art/loislane.html

Hardly the "fattest girl in Metropolis," but I still think she looks gorgeous. 

Any other comics and stories that anyone here can recommend for big, beautiful, growing, gaining heroines?


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, I have that one. I remember seeing it referenced in an issue of Wizard, and next time I was down at the Wizards' Keep I looked for it. That was 35 dollars well spent ;>)

Another good example of the "Sudden WG" school of comicbook writing was Adventure Comics 298 (Lana Lang made an adorable fat chick)...

http://www.comictreadmill.com/CTMBlogarchives/2007/2007_Individual/2007_10/001581.php

...and Wonder Woman from Justice League of America #7 ("Cosmic Funhouse") who becomes a very hot looking BBW...

http://www.comics.org/issue/16486/cover/4/?style=default

...and a cute, short SSBBW in Wonder Woman 130, after liiking into the Mirage Mirror.

http://www.thefifthbranch.com/gorilladaze/?p=50

Ah, DC in the late 50's and early 60's. I love that time period ;>)


----------



## Zoom (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I bought all four of those in the early 00's, excepting that the WW issue was the giant-size reprint (#211?).

There was also a Jimmy Olsen where he had to solve a mystery while undercover as a soda jerk (or something like that) and in testing a scale he needed his 300-pound co-worker to step on it, but she would only do it after he promised to give her a kiss for each pound she weighed.

I am fully convinced there is ONE MORE wg-related story from that company and time period-- but I haven't gotten around to reading all the relevant DCs yet. (I did find a 70s Detective Comics with a circus fat lady in it-- but there was also one in Deadman (whatever the hell comic _he_ appeared in), and there were _two_ of them in Incredible Hulk, so it isn't a DC thing.)


----------



## fat_elf (Nov 23, 2010)

You know, with all these stories and anything similar from that era, the writers never seem to consider the slightest possibility that anyone might actually find a fat woman attractive. (Although small continuity errors and the like do end up giving the impression that Superman likes Lois better as a fat woman, but he never actually says so.) So you would think that there is potential for somebody to write a similar story but with an audience of fat admirerers in mind. Yet, I can't find anything like that. Can anyone else find anything similar? (Not counting writing dot com, which is full of weight gain 'choose your own adventure' stories, including a lot of Superhero based stuff, but not much of it is any good.)


----------

